# Knife blade thikness



## Yossie83 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi,
I'm looking for a thin wood carving blade excellent quality.
Thanks for the advice,
Yossie83


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you would find what you are looking for here.

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

If you want thin, a thickness of 0.030 inches seems to be a standard thickness for thin flexible blades. I have several Helvie blades that are both thin and flexible. http://www.helvieknives.com

Claude


----------

